# jo1939



## jo1939 (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy New Year!! I,m a new guy, hope I,m doin right. gotta Craftsman chainsaw wont stay running.. it sat few years with fuel..so the carb was junked up...took apart cleaned reassembled..a parts blow-up would be helpful. its a Zama W26B.. Is there a check ball or ? under the the little round screen in the lower end..


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk jo1939.
If your carb is a Zama, Go here to download the Technical guide and parts list for your carb number, which I think is a C1M-W26B according to their search results for W26B.

http://www.zamacarb.com/

The product lookup is on the left side of the screen. Type in W26B for a parts break down. It says your carb uses a RB-129 rebuild kit, OR, GND-70 to replace just the gaskets and diaphragms. Ultrasonic cleaners work great for cleaning these little carbs. Using brake parts cleaner and "Low Pressure" air through the ports should be sufficient. I "believe" there is no check ball under the screen.Hope this helps.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk jo1939.
> If your carb is a Zama, Go here to download the Technical guide and parts list for your carb number, which I think is a C1M-W26B according to their search results for W26B.
> 
> http://www.zamacarb.com/
> ...


I couldn't get the Carb to pull up on their site. Does it have a primer body on the carb or is the primer bulb separate? If it is on the carb be careful cleaning. As I said in other posts, the primer body has little check valves that has to function properly to be able to purge the carb and for the diaphram to work. If it is damaged, it can't be fixed.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Thomas said:


> I couldn't get the Carb to pull up on their site. Does it have a primer body on the carb or is the primer bulb separate? If it is on the carb be careful cleaning. As I said in other posts, the primer body has little check valves that has to function properly to be able to purge the carb and for the diaphram to work. If it is damaged, it can't be fixed.


Go to the Zama web site and use the product lookup tab on the left. Type in W26B which jo1939 stated is on the carb. Click on search and select the only number found, which is C1M-W26B for a parts break down. Yes, it appears to be the same as your carb mounted four screw primer base.


----------

